# Biting the Bullet - Graduating to Butterfly



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

It's been an itch in the pit of my stomach for quite some time now, that I would like to completely switch, and commit to, learning how to aim in 1/2 - 3/4 butterfly. It just looks so graceful when done correctly and I am interested in increasing my velocity to increase my range.

Having a good idea on my various grip options I had for butterfly, I experimented with what felt best when drawn. I wanted to give Bill Hays' side-pull a good try as well as the thumb down method that Tobse uses (which I traditionally use when messing with butterfly).

I need an anchor point, it's just the way my brain works. I need to quantify every detail about my shot from when I touch my ammo to when I hear the clatter of a can. I had the alarming bird on my shoulder saying "if you use your cheek as an anchor point, while shooting butterfly, you're going to look like 2-face within 3 shots". Logic and a year 3 level grasp of physics reassured me that if my release was smooth, and my cheek was touching the top edge of the top band that it's impossible for the band to hit my face. And let's be honest, with a face like this, you gotta look after it, right?

Anyway, I was right - you CAN lightly touch your face with the bands, then let go of your pouch - it's absolutely terrifying for the first 50 shots. Saying that though, I think I accidentally tweaked the pouch and speed bumped the ammo up a little bit and it slapped my face like a naughty schoolboy, kissing the girls behind the magazines. Far from serious, but it highlights that when you change your anchor point, grip and pouch (I'm using a very sexy feeling Superpouch with this bandset I was given by N00bshooter, thanks again mate) that you really have to pay attention to what you're doing.





  








Ironing out some kinks in my butterfly technique, and my face at the same time.




__
All Buns Glazing


__
Sep 23, 2013


__
3







When I was an avid skateboarder, we made sure that if you bailed hard on a grind or gap, that you tried it again so it wasn't the last memory you had of that rail or gap, so I ensured I kept shooting after but it started to swell nicely so I chilled on that. Besides, it was nearly 1am and I figured I best not attempt it half asleep.

So, my draw length has gone from 78 cm to 128 cm - yikes! I made up a set of 2cm straight cuts stretched out to 400% with 9.5mm steel ammo - a very light pull, enough to get the ammo moving but not enough to kill me if I mess stuff up.

I'll post updates and a video tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't tilt your head toward the bands when shooting butterfly. More of an upright position.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks - is there a reason for that? Does that bring your ear into the line of fire more? I really need to film myself doing it to get an idea of what's going on there.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Man you got kissed sweetly there on the cheek! Good luck buns.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Man you got kissed sweetly there on the cheek! Good luck buns.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

I remember seeing Ray one night out at the ECST, he had a huge swollen streak across his cheek. Lol, see Buns even the best shooters self shoot their cheeks from time to time


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

just remember chicks dig scars


----------



## 8mmslinger (Jul 27, 2013)

pull back 3/4 and tilt your head until both bands line up and release .


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Looks like the bullet bit you lol.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Just keep at it Buns ... it will all come together with a bit of practice. Be VERY careful with your release ... remember, tea with the Queen ...

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I can give you an ear full about shooting butterfly. :wacko: I went with the extended forks instead.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, you will learn 

Like it has already been mentioned, you don't lean into the bands with butterfly, Just find a comfortable way of doing it, shoot, and find a different reference on the fork to aim with... you might need to adjust how you hold your slingshot to achieve a good reference.. meaning vert/horz (gansta) or 45ish degrees.

You will get it, I have faith... oh and you know I agree with the making a video for self assessment is a great idea...

LGD


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I can not really reply, given I do not shoot butterfly; but will go Wingshooters way very soon though, via him.

Given his 14 inch extension, will give me a 5 inch over my full butter draw length; IF I could ever draw my strength of bands that far.

Which for myself, although very wiry and strong for my age; regardless is biomechanically impossible.

Therefore, all I can say is to wish you the best of luck, and practice does make perfect of everything.

Cheers Allan


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks guys - I had another session indoors today and had more success. Relocating anchor point and focusing on the pouch release.



Charles said:


> Just keep at it Buns ... it will all come together with a bit of practice. Be VERY careful with your release ... remember, tea with the Queen ...
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Classic man, I'd never heard that before haha



Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Given his 14 inch extension, will give me a 5 inch over my full butter draw length


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Thanks guys - I had another session indoors today and had more success. Relocating anchor point and focusing on the pouch release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just grip the pouch between thumb and index finger as usual, but extend the other fingers straight out, as though daintily holding a tea cup. That way you can move your thumb and index finger smoothly away from each other, rather than bouncing the pouch over either one.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I think I've got my pouch grip all sussed out now, and my accuracy is coming back slowly. I'll have to paper punch a bit later, but I think my groupings are about 5 inches.


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

the price of the butterfly is the KISS, I was also kissed at the beginning so decided to go in little increments to get used, going slowly avoids that terrifying decision (which induces errors) to let the ball go the first times at full draw ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad you are adding butterfly to the styles you can shoot. Learning all the styles can add dimension to the fun. Sometimes I find shooting the styles I am not as proficient with is such a refresher. Especially when you get a hankering for something new or different and it not being completely foreign.

It is a trip to bring a butterfly shooting set up that can send a 9.5 mm (3.8) at nearly 300 fps on a stump hunt and shoot at things far away with it's flatter trajectory.

As Btoon mentioned I do get a puffy spot on my check from my regular shooting style when I shoot a couple/few hundred. But, I really don't want one from shooting butterfly.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Nah, I will leave Butterfly to you ABG, and the others that enjoy with zero criticism.

Myself, I will stick to what I know I am good at, and progress to Wingshooters extended forks, for my extended draw.

All the best of luck though in your endeavours.

Cheers Allan


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Just submitted an assignment which was ******* me off. I'll have to check my schedule, but I think I might even have a weekend free this weekend  Time for some extreme violence towards cans.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh buddy, my alternative name is tin man, now I might be offended.

Just pulling ya leg.

Enjoy, n destroy as many aluminium cans as ya can mate.

Cheers Allan


----------

